# 2005 Sentra Vapor Hose Recall



## OUTLAW75 (May 14, 2005)

Reason for Recall
A vapor hose located inside the fuel tank may not have been formed correctly in the manufacturing process. When the vehicle is parked with a full fuel tank, fuel may flow into the vapor hose, which is connected to a vapor canister. If the vehicle is parked for a long enough time, the vapor canister could become full, and excess fuel could spill out onto the ground. This could result in a fire if an ignition source is present.

What Nissan Will Do
Your Nissan dealer will check the vapor hose connections in the fuel tank to determine if a poor seal exists. If a poor seal is identified, a new fuel tank will be installed. This free service should take about two hours to complete, but your Nissan dealer may require your vehicle for a longer period of time based upon the dealer's work schedule.


If you get this recall for your sentra hopefully you have better luck with your local dealership than I have had with mine. I took the car in at 10:00 today and just received a call from the dealership stating that it will be at least Monday for the new tank to be installed due to the replacement procedure consisting of a 39 page bulletin on what to do to replace the tank. Thanks to their inability I'm stuck without a car for the weekend.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Thanks for the notice....again

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=102640
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=96788&highlight=recall
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=98465&highlight=recall

etc...etc...


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Some cars get nothing, some get fuel tanks, and some get fuel tanks and canisters. Depends on the car. The canister only gets replaced if it has fuel in it.


----------



## OUTLAW75 (May 14, 2005)

Psch91 If you had read my whole post you would have caught the part about it taking the dealer taking SEVERAL days to fix the problem I was trying to give other owners a heads up so they don't get stuck without a vehicle while the dealer is taking their time to do the repair.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

OUTLAW75 said:


> Psch91 If you had read my whole post you would have caught the part about it taking the dealer taking SEVERAL days to fix the problem I was trying to give other owners a heads up so they don't get stuck without a vehicle while the dealer is taking their time to do the repair.


Thats a given with ANY dealership... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Didnt I already post this?


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Since they take days to fix a problem that is there fault, can't we ask for a rent a car free of charge till its fixed, I bet that will make them fix it faster. :hal:


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Got my recall notice today, the week after I called the dealership myself and found out.
I got mine a lil late.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool thanks man! i didn't know about this at all. i'll check in with my dealership. can it be any dealership or does it have to be the one you purchased from? wait, nevermind that was a dumb question. Thanks again


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey guys so took my car for the recall yesturday, they had it all day and said it wouldn't be done till the next day, I asked for a rent a car and they gave me no problems and said since its a recall they will supply one free of charge.

Problem is i'm 1 month away from being 21 so I couldn't get a car, Not really much of a bummer I still had my explorer to drive, i just thought it would be fun to drive those new G6's. Kinda dumb that I can go out and buy a new car, but not be abel to rent a car. Kinda like not being abel to drink till 21, but you can join the army and die for your country at 18.

So today they call me up and it looks like my whole gas tank needs to be replaced, so they had to order a new one and gave me my car back till they get some in.


----------

